# Juices??



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

guys im turning into a "Juice slut"... Ive bought about 30juices in the last month lol!! Check show us your juices...

Now i need some more juice.
Who has stok of the following
1.Nicotiket
Custard last stand
Frenilla
H1n1
Gravity
Betelgeuse

2.Suicide bunny
Mothers milk

3. King crown
Claim your throne

4.justB
Maartjie
ry4

5.AVE
Bobas bounty
Gorilla juice

6. Heathers heavenly v
White lie 
Heavenly tabacco

7. Vapour mountain
Vm4. 

I would like to pickup in pretoria if possible?
As the post office wont work, and door to door is difficult as our estate is kinda in the bush...lol. 

Maby a postnet is better??

Would be nice if i can everything at same place and at same time? All 30ml and 6-12mg. 
I need it ASAP please!!!
Please help


----------



## huffnpuff (23/11/14)

2 and 3 can be purchased from vapeking in pretoria, rest are online + shipping(1,5,6-juicyjoes, 7-vapourmountain, 2,3,4-vapecartel or 2,3 at vapeking). Get a friend who can have everything shipped too, and pick it up from him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

Who will be my friend? Lol


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> guys im turning into a "Juice slut"... Ive bought about 30juices in the last month lol!! Check show us your juices...
> 
> Now i need some more juice.
> Who has stok of the following
> ...



Hi 

That's quite a list you got there. 

I can help you with the following :

Alien Visions:
Bobas and gorilla (6 and 12mg) 

Heathers (6 and 12mg) :
Heavenly tobacco
White lie 

Nicoticket :
Beltelguese 12mg 
Gravity 12mg 
H1N1 6mg 
The other nicoticket flavours will be arriving in around 2 weeks. 

You unfortunately won't be able to get your entire list from one vendor but if you place an order for above R1500 from us you get free shipping. 

Give me a shout if you have any questions or need help with anything 

Regards, 

Shane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

I'll order now, can't I order and pay for the ones u dont have stock yet?


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Regarding the shipping... 

Is there no-one we could send it to in Pretoria that you could collect from


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> I'll order now, can't I order and pay for the ones u dont have stock yet?



Unfortunately not but you can send me a list of what you want and I can hang on to everything until all the stock arrives


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

Order placed!!! Would it be possible to please send me the tracking num once u have it?
Thanx


----------



## free3dom (23/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Who will be my friend? Lol



I will 

I'm also in Centurion (Wierdapark x2 just off the Old JHB road), if you ever need to you can have it delivered to me and collect it when possible. Just send me a PM and I'll give you my details.


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Order placed!!! Would it be possible to please send me the tracking num once u have it?
> Thanx



Great, thanks for the business!
Tracking number will be sent to you tomorrow, delivery will be on Tuesday morning through Aramex.

Hope you really enjoy the juices! You've made great selections so no doubt you will


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

Thank u very much!!! Please ad me to the waiting list for the franilla and custard last stand.


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Thank u very much!!! Please ad me to the waiting list for the franilla and custard last stand.



I'm not running a pre-order list for the Nicoticket as there will be more than enough to go around, but I'll gladly drop you a message when it arrives and is loaded on the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Can I make a suggestion... add kings crown - fight your fate to your list, its amazeballs!

Vape Cartel does Suicide bunny, Kings Crown and Just B... chat to @KieranD 

And of course for VM you need to speak to @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

Hahahaha, amazeballs.... Miley Cyrus says it in a movie... Can't remember witch one.
I will contact them ASAP. Thanx


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

Skobbejak said:


> Hahahaha, amazeballs.... Miley Cyrus says it in a movie... Can't remember witch one.
> I will contact them ASAP. Thanx



Miley Cyrus  Hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/11/14)

I am concerned that you've watched so many of her movies that you can't remember which one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

Hahahaha, just love wrecking ball....


----------



## Skobbejak (23/11/14)

Google, movie is called "so undercover"


----------



## Silver (23/11/14)

Enjoy the juices @Skobbejak 
Youve picked some real winners there!


----------



## Kent Brooks (28/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> I'm not running a pre-order list for the Nicoticket as there will be more than enough to go around, but I'll gladly drop you a message when it arrives and is loaded on the site


At present Juicy Joes I should the only authorized Nicoticket reseller in South Africa... Just dropped a monster load of juice in the mail... Someone is getting some vapemail! 

Sent from my Verizon SM-N910v Samsung Galaxy Note 4 using Tapatalk 4 Pro

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------

